# A few things on the Taig Micro Lathe (lots of pics)



## yclo (Jul 25, 2006)

It's been quite a while since I've posted on CPF, it's hard to come up with something that may be informative or interesting to post. When I'm on, it's mostly to try to see what's been happening and what're the main subjects of discussion. I did manage to pick up a black SPY, but ran out of money for the Ti PD.

Anyway, onto the supposingly informative post. I really wanted to post this on the "Silly Newbie Tricks" thread, but can't seem to find it. It was on that thread that I posted about my newly aquired Taig Micro Lathe. Although it was months ago, I only really got to start using it recently because I have been overseas for many months.

Here it is:

(Click on photos for larger size)






Yes, Data's lathe can probably eat this one for breakfast. But the Taig costs at least 50 times less.

The motor that I took from a drill press had a relay switch, I put that into a small case and bolted it onto the MDF board where it can be easily reached.





Just a rant about that 10-32 bolt and matching square nut used for securing the gold tool post on the cross slide:





It stripped after a while, maybe because I tighten it too much or maybe I got a dud. But regardless, it rendered the lathe inoperable since the tool post could not be tightened and everytime the tool hit the workpiece it shifted.





Local hardware store did not have the 10-32 bolt/nut nor did they have anything even remotely similar to the square nut that is used in the T-slot. Remembering I had a length of 3/16-24 threaded rod at home I picked up the some nuts for it. But it turns out they were too thick for the T-slot so I put the nut into the chuck and faced off some material on both sides. Seeing that the nut is a lot smaller than the original square nut, I also ground the sides of a washer to help distribute the load a little.





That worked for a while until the tool post kept shifting, it turns out that the washer I used at the top is getting pushed into the hole of the toolpost.





So I made a really thick washer from aluminium.





It's been working well so far except that everytime I tighten it I have to use two hands since the threaded rod keeps rotating.






Dial indicator

Picked up a dial indicator in Hong Kong, didn't pickup a holder for it cause all they had were the magnetic stand kind. I'm not so sure it would work on MDF.

One way I tried using it was to mount it in the tool post.













Then I cut some 10mm aluminium bar, bolted them together which gave me this:





It worked a lot better with the greater range of movement and a better view of the dial.





A round phillips head screw was used in the T-slot. 





Now that I think about it, I could have used a longer version of this screw for the tool post.

One of the more useful things that I made is a live center that fits directly into the tailstock.





Using two ball bearings (thrust bearings would be good) that I just had lying around, I turned the parts until they fit.





The hardest part, or should I say most tedious, was turning down the 20mm bar stock (aluminium) to the 1/2" (~12.7mm) of the tailstock ram.





The bearings go on.





Then the cap.





Fits perfectly. Still deciding on how the a nice flat slot could be put onto the end without using a hacksaw.





Test run.





That's all for now, the next thing is probably an end mill / big drill holder for the tailstock. The current drill chuck can hold a drill bit with max diameter of 1/2" which produces a hole that is still too small for the boring tool that I have. It will probably thread onto the tailstock ram because I only have that 20mm bar stock...

-YC


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 25, 2006)

Alright YC! :thumbsup: My first lathe was similar in size and I think I was about your age at the time. I hope you do better than I did! :nana: Have more fun too!!!


----------



## zelda (Aug 25, 2006)

nice, small lathe, now you can made parts in the room 

Also the weak jaws are nice to work. For my lathe, it exits none weak jaws, so I would have to buy a new chuck. :mecry: 

zelda


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 25, 2006)

You have some good mods there.

I had to work on my tool post capture bolt. I finished up welding the bolt end to the 'T' nut.

In your case, a drop of red 'Locktite' where your long bolt goes into the 'T' nut should stop it turning. You definitely want the tightening and loosening of the tool holder angle to be a one hand job.
Good luck....


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------

